# Detailer's Domain: BMW 330 - Major Clean Up



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: BMW e46 330i
Requirements - Paint Correction, Interior Clean and Condition, Engine Detailed

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's M105 with Surbuf - Griots Orbital
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Wolf's Shine and Seal
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Last Step - Wolf's Body Wrap
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior 
- Deep Cleaning with steamer
- Dash cleaned
- Leather cleaned /conditioned
- Lots of vacuuming

Products used

Links to products used -

Adam's Car Wash
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Wolf's Chemicals Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meg's M105
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna SF4000
Wolf's Shine and Seal 
Wolf's Body Wrap
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Upholstery Carpet Cleaner
Leather Master Plus Kit

Engine
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior
Before - can't get much worse than this









































































































Leather Master Foam Cleaner on the Alcantara

















After









Guys I'm so sorry no finished interior shots not sure what happened to them.

Before

















Prep - Wash, Decon, Clay, Wheels, Tires
Wheels
























After









Wash









Clay bar









Imperfections all over the car

























50/50 shots









































Finishing touches

Before









Exhaust tips









Cowl was in bad shape

















50/50 Black Wow

























After trim was restored

















After


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning! That interior was a mess, love the BBS wheels too :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better, great job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumb:


----------

